# Oh dear, very big problem please help.



## Lee2k4 (Sep 26, 2005)

I accidentally dropped the tub of crickets in the tank and now I have about ten micro crickets running about in the tank. Tried to catch them but they are too fast. My mantis has eaten two so far, I don't know what to do, shall I just let him eat them all?


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 26, 2005)

:lol: what was the tub doing in there to fall in there?

mine goes on the bed while i sit at the edge with one for the tank

atre they real small i guess if they are small even if he gets em all wont be a problem just dont feed for a few days but if they are bigger dunno you could try squirting em with a mister to slow em down then grab em out


----------



## Ian (Sep 26, 2005)

or, take the mantis out and pour all the crix out?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Sep 26, 2005)

it will eat as much as it wants, it is unlikely the mantis will over feed unless its budwing and its unlikely the micros will attack the mantis as long as the crix cant get to it, but even then unlikely


----------



## Lee2k4 (Sep 26, 2005)

I emptied a few in the tank and the tub slipped out of my hand. I am going to take him out and clean the whole tank out.


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2005)

It's not a big deal  Take your mantis out and then dump the contents out.


----------

